# Powerflex -- New Beetle & Cabrio Bushings



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerflex has extensive experience in automotive suspension and chassis systems and has combined these design skills with advanced polyurethane manufacturing techniques to lead to the development of a wide range of high-performance polyurethane components for your *New Beetle & Cabrio*.



*Powerflex polyurethane durometer is standardized per fitment and location.* This takes out the guess work, so when you choose the Street option, you know our design engineers have selected the optimal urethane hardness for your specific application. Many parts are also available in our Black Series for track and autocross performance—where NVH is less important.

Bushings and mounts wear at different rates making "complete-kit" bushing sets unnecessary for most buyers, so Powerflex bushings are sold per location to fit each customer's specific needs. Replacing only the weak links in your car's suspension is a great way to tighten handling without stressing the budget.

Go to our *New Beetle & Cabrio page* for the full listing of all available Powerflex components. 



Upgrade your New Beetle & Cabrio with high-performance bushings that won't cause vibration or noise and include a* Lifetime Warranty!*

NOTE: Powerflex copper-based grease is supplied with every bushing set, and they will rarely need re-lubing due to the unique grooves and knurls cast into the material to hold the lubricant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Wishbone Front Bushings available *HERE* on our website or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Wishbone Rear Bushings for your Beetle available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Anti-Roll Bar Mounts available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*. Please note that these are available in 21mm and 23mm sizes, so be sure to verify your bar's diameter before ordering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Anti-Roll Bar Link Bushing Kit for Beetles is available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Beam Bushings for Beetles are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*. Note that these are avialable in 69mm and 72.5mm sizes, so please be sure to verify what size you need prior to ordering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Steering Rack Mount Bushings for your Beetle are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Engine Mount Dog Bone bushings for your Beetle are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerflex Front Engine Mount Dog Bone Small Bushings for your Beetle are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------

